# My tiny mac collection



## future.md90 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey there well I began collecting only last year around the same time so its been about a year, but im not one to spend too much money considering im still in uni. My mac collection is quite small but i have purchased at all myself but it was purchased at the mac warehouse sale in toronto last summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Starting in the top row from left : mac slimeshine in mousse, mac lustre in marquise d, mac lustre in nada, then mac eyeshadow in deep shade, my small bottle of fix +, studio tech foundation NC 35 which i don't use anymore since i got lighter 

Bottom row left: 

Rose is a rose quad: top colours from left: seeds of love, contrast
bottom row left: solar white, petal worship 

classic eyes palette:  top row left to right: in awe, amorously, sweet eyes
left to right: fall deeply, awaken, young things

the two palettes i paid 15 dollars for both! Nada was a gift, studio tech i bought at the counter and paid 34 dollars but mousse, marquise d, and deep shade i paid 5 dollars for all three and fix + was a free gift when i was leaving the sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love my two paletter i have and i love my classic eyes palette i can do soo many looks with it


----------



## future.md90 (Feb 26, 2010)

hey sorry abt the large image i have resized it now


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice little collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have a small amount of MAC too


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 26, 2010)

you have some really good colors in your collection! i need to get my hands on solar white, but it Dc'd


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't be tempted to get a larger collection! Stick with what works for you and what you will use. The worst thing is when you buy a ton of items and it doesn't get used!!!


----------



## future.md90 (Feb 28, 2010)

I totally agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean for us people who aren't doing this professionally we just need one foundation that works not like 20


----------

